
TikTok app banned by US Army on work mobile phones - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50952473
======
dTal
A app blacklist seems like security theater. Sure, they've banned TikTok -
what of the other 4 million apps available on Google Play alone? How many of
those are malicious? And what about all the random sideloadable apps? The
implication seems to be that running unvetted, arbitrary code on work phones
is basically fine, unless a particular app is specifically and publically
outed as malicious. This seems like a very naive, sheltered worldview.

The only half-sensible approach to security in this context is a _whitelist_
\- no "apps" on military smartphones, unless specifically vetted and ideally
built from source. "Banning" random apps, Chinese or otherwise, ought to be
redundant.

------
avgeek23
Good riddance that shitty app needs to be banned on a national scale.

